# I want a jardini instead of a silver arowana...



## greenterror23

i like the looks of a jaridini better than a silver but my freind told me that when jardini reaches up to 6" or bigger it will start killing its tankmates??

anyone have any experience?


----------



## Tropicana

I have no experience. but i have also heard that Jaridini's get very aggresive. species only maby. maby even solo is best.


----------



## Jackson

They will start killing @ 2'' they are a one fish per tank type of fish. You can trty keeping them with other fish but you are only asking for trouble. The worst is trying to keep more than one of them in a tank no matter how big the tank is they will fight and kill each other. They are a very very aggressive fish.


----------



## crash

They have jardini on sale at big als on young and steels.
From what I understand, if you keep it with the same tank mates from when it is very small it tends to be passive.


----------



## pat3612

Heres a description I think fits . Lean mean killing machine plus to be really happy they need about a 300 gal tank when full grown, also they are very sensitive to water conditions.


----------



## aeri

you will need to have a tank ready for just the jardini. a 180G will do for a long time.

you can try tankmates but they'd better be really fast swimmers, and generally stay away from the top portion of the tank. AND, have a spare tank in case it doesn't work out (most likely won't) to isolate the fish.

and jardinis tend to have a picky-er diet than the silver


----------



## aeri

a silver will need an even larger tank. although personally, they look alot more impressive with their slender bodies and shine. they eat anything and they're generally pretty passive and can be kept with other tankmates, but are very jumpy. it will get annoying.
everytime you feed the fish, do water changes, change around landscape, be cautious of it jumping out of your tank. and when its at 2 feet, it'll be messy.

BUT. if you have the space, it is a beautiful fish.


----------



## Jackson

crash said:


> They have jardini on sale at big als on young and steels.
> From what I understand, if you keep it with the same tank mates from when it is very small it tends to be passive.


You will have to be very lucky for this to happen. Once they get the taste to chase and kill they dont stop.

If you really want an Australian Aro try finding a leichardti. You will have to order it from the states. These fish are very nice and are not as aggressive as the jars.


----------



## Cory

Jardinis are one of the meanest fish kept in aquariums and they've got a whole lot of fight to them. They need large tanks, have specific dietary requirements, are victim to dropeye if you don't keep them properly and will jump out of your tank if given the opportunity. Even with a lid on they have a lot of muscle and can pop them right off or shatter the glass so planning must be precise when keeping these guys. 

I understand why people like fish like this but I find that very few folks except for the very dedicated are able to keep them properly. It's unfortunate because it is often the way fish end up released into the wild.. They're big, unmanageable and very few people want them. I was just watching fishzilla the documentary about the snakehead invasion in the states and it reminded me why there are laws against keeping certain fish here (although not any against aros and their relatives). 

Another thing to note is that a jardini is not a cichlid . Think carefully before you go for one of these guys. There are so many other fish you could choose that get large if that's what you're after that would be a better choice.


----------



## theprodigy

i have a 7" jardini right now with 2 green terrors and 2 jaguars.
the jardini is a wuss compared to the jags....i put in feeder goldfish and he was scared of them...im like wtf??? so i feed him mealworms and crickets.....every fish is different is all im saying. I used to have a 10" jardini before he jumped out of the tank and he was aggressive.


----------



## Jackson

Cory said:


> Jardinis are one of the meanest fish kept in aquariums and they've got a whole lot of fight to them. They need large tanks, have specific dietary requirements, are victim to dropeye if you don't keep them properly and will jump out of your tank if given the opportunity. Even with a lid on they have a lot of muscle and can pop them right off or shatter the glass so planning must be precise when keeping these guys.
> 
> I understand why people like fish like this but I find that very few folks except for the very dedicated are able to keep them properly. It's unfortunate because it is often the way fish end up released into the wild.. They're big, unmanageable and very few people want them. I was just watching fishzilla the documentary about the snakehead invasion in the states and it reminded me why there are laws against keeping certain fish here (although not any against aros and their relatives).
> 
> Another thing to note is that a jardini is not a cichlid . Think carefully before you go for one of these guys. There are so many other fish you could choose that get large if that's what you're after that would be a better choice.


It is very very rare for a Jar to get drop eye. If you see one with drop eye you know it has been treated like crap or fed a really bad diet. As for diet the same as any other Aro from Asian to silver they should all be fed the same foods. With super reds and colur bassed Aro's people try to feed foods that are rich in reds to bring out the red in the fish. This is not needed for Jars.

As for the sankehead ban it is beyond stupid for us in Ontario to not be allowed to keep them. Our waether will not allow them to survive but yet BC can keep them. Very stupid and I hate that law. I am a huge Channa fan and I wish I could own them. There are so many types and they are beautiful fish.


----------



## Jackson

theprodigy said:


> i have a 7" jardini right now with 2 green terrors and 2 jaguars.
> the jardini is a wuss compared to the jags....i put in feeder goldfish and he was scared of them...im like wtf??? so i feed him mealworms and crickets.....every fish is different is all im saying. I used to have a 10" jardini before he jumped out of the tank and he was aggressive.


Give it time you are only asking for trouble. These fish have been tested many times and the end result 99% of the time is a homicidal fish.


----------



## aeri

Jackson said:


> If you see one with drop eye you know it has been treated like crap or fed a really bad diet.


or head trauma



Jackson said:


> As for the sankehead ban...


snakeheads are banned in ontario??


----------



## aeri

oop.
found the ban

http://www.ebr.gov.on.ca/ERS-WEB-Ex...ontent.do?noticeId=MjI0Nzg=&statusId=NTI0Nzg=

http://www.ene.gov.on.ca/envision/env_reg/ebr/english/index.htm
Registry Number RB04E6005


----------



## Cory

Actually, there are a few varieties of Snakehead that can survive our winters namely the northern snakehead.


----------



## ka NUK

I had no idea what a Jardini "cichlid" was so I decided to use Google.

I came across a very disturbing picture:









I'm actually amazed at how healthy the fish look in that cramped space (no idea on time line though...). In any case the owner needs to turn in his aquarists license.

ka NUK


----------



## Jackson

Cory said:


> Actually, there are a few varieties of Snakehead that can survive our winters namely the northern snakehead.


I dont think they have any proof that they can survive our winters. From what I know it is just a theory. They law was also pushed on us because of the states. Just like the new exoctic pet ban in BC no exoctic pets allowed from sugargliders to lions. Also many retiles as well.

I would hang my head in shame if I was the owner of that tank LOL


----------



## pat3612

ka NUK said:


> I had no idea what a Jardini "cichlid" was so I decided to use Google.
> 
> I came across a very disturbing picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually amazed at how healthy the fish look in that cramped space (no idea on time line though...). In any case the owner needs to turn in his aquarists license.
> 
> ka NUK


 Iam surprised they havent killed each other or died.


----------



## Cory

The Northern species of snakehead can survive in our waters and it's no theory. They have found snakehead in the Thames River in London On. I don't have the site right now but I did research into the river when I lived in London and the Snakehead had become a problematic invasive species there. 

As for the tank in the pic, youd be surprised how many fish you can cram into a small space and still keep them healthy with the right setup and maintenance. That said, the fish cannot live very fulfilling lives although the cramped conditions will prevent most aggression. In Asia tanks like that are not uncommon though.


----------



## aeri

ka NUK said:


> I had no idea what a Jardini "cichlid" was so I decided to use Google.
> 
> I came across a very disturbing picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually amazed at how healthy the fish look in that cramped space (no idea on time line though...). In any case the owner needs to turn in his aquarists license.
> 
> ka NUK


i like it.

that would be this guy's fish.
http://www.anythingfish.com/images/Ted/PhotoGallery/TedsMasterIndex.htm


----------



## arapaimag

Jackson said:


> They will start killing @ 2'' they are a one fish per tank type of fish. You can trty keeping them with other fish but you are only asking for trouble. The worst is trying to keep more than one of them in a tank no matter how big the tank is they will fight and kill each other. They are a very very aggressive fish.


What size tank did you have yours in? and what were the fishes size? When yours all killed each other.


----------



## arapaimag

greenterror23 said:


> i like the looks of a jaridini better than a silver but my freind told me that when jardini reaches up to 6" or bigger it will start killing its tankmates??
> 
> anyone have any experience?


In my 15k I put in 3 jardini, a few asians and several silvers. Over a 12 year period I never experienced overt aggression. The asians fought only when the rtg wanted to breed. I have never witnessed the jardini ever fighting with each other or any other aro.

The size of the tank is the answer to the amount of aggression.


----------

